# Eco-Complete Red vs Black?



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

https://www.chewy.com/caribsea-eco-complete-planted/dp/168344?gclid=CjwKCAiA_P3jBRAqEiwAZyWWaHn452D2wbjdz7FyAVPQzkE0opva6EjR6vRxJK3r0_1hzlrMW_2MFhoCWTcQAvD_BwE

I would take all Carib Sea's statements of "rich in minerals and essential elements" with a grain of salt. Make it a pound of salt.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

The actual granule's are likely made with essential plant elements, so the statement is true. However the granules do not break down and release these elements in plant-available forms, so plant's can't use them. 

They also claim 5 nutrients plus another 25 elements to "nourish" your plants. Last I checked there were only 16 / 17 essential plant elements, 3 of which we do not supply from fertilizer or substrate (O2, H and C). 

I'm getting a bad used car salesman vibe from Carbsea's end....


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> The actual granule's are likely made with essential plant elements, so the statement is true. However the granules do not break down and release these elements in plant-available forms, so plant's can't use them.
> 
> They also claim 5 nutrients plus another 25 elements to "nourish" your plants. Last I checked there were only 16 / 17 essential plant elements, 3 of which we do not supply from fertilizer or substrate (O2, H and C).
> 
> I'm getting a bad used car salesman vibe from Carbsea's end....



My question is if eco-complete red and black are the same product but with different color and size? 

Or is red a completely different type of substance ? My understanding is the black is crushed lava rock with a bunch of additives. 

Thanks


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

I found out the answer if anyone is interested. 

The black used crushed lava rock type substance whereas the red is a shale rock. 

The website is very poor to not explain this. 

Makes it seem like they are both the same except for color however the picture of the red clearly look like a different substance than the black. 

So I guess my next question is if shale rock can absorb things from the aquarium like a sponge and provide it back to the roots on the plant like the crushed lava rock can? 

Thanks.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Merriallynchian said:


> So I guess my next question is if shale rock can absorb things from the aquarium like a sponge and provide it back to the roots on the plant like the crushed lava rock can?
> 
> Thanks.


Neither of them will (in significant quantities). 

Both will have very low cation exchange capacities.


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> Neither of them will (in significant quantities).
> 
> Both will have very low cation exchange capacities.


Are they both equally bad ?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Merriallynchian said:


> Are they both equally bad ?


Yep.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

I really dislike the look in the one tank that I set up with the red. Doesn't look natural at all. Random jumble of colors. I got a partially split bag at a local Petco for cheap and figured why not, but I regret it now. When I get a chance I'm taking it down and changing it out.

Black doesn't look bad but no real benefit especially relative to cost. I like the BDBS much better for a black substrate. Much easier to plant in. Things grow just as well or better. Fish seem to like routing around in it better. Much less expensive.


----------

